# My Domane 6.9



## bigjohnson54 (May 31, 2005)

I finally got to ride my Domane 6.9 for the first time today. I have had it put together for a while, but with bad weather and work it is hard to find time, so I rode it to work today 23 degrees when I left but not bad. Hard to tell on a short ride but I like it better than my Madone, it just feels better. I picked up the frame used on EBAY, but there was not even a mark on it. I put it together with the force 22 and Neuvation C55 tubulars, (got them just before he closed up). Now just hoping for some good weather so I can get some miles in.


----------



## mhopton (Feb 14, 2005)

Great looking color scheme!


----------



## tpcorr (Feb 27, 2014)

Sweet bike! Congratulations!


----------



## Flieger67 (Oct 26, 2013)

Great-looking bike so good score on your part. I like the colors on it.


----------

